# You know you're an SP when...



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

mmkay guys, the SJ forums have it, now it's our turn!

I'll list a few examples to start:

-when you have thrill seeking tendencies

-when you learn best by doing

-when you care only about the results, not the processes involved to achieve those result.

-when your spelling is a lot better than your grammar. (suspect that this has something to do with Se)

-when you're envious of your Ni-dom family members' apparent ability to selectively tune out to any distracting external stimuli

-when you're flustered at how said family members could not have 'heard' you when you talk to them.

-when it's very difficult for you to fall asleep unless the room is completely dark and quiet, unless you're really exhausted.

-very few things escape your notice if they're in your field of vision or hearing.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

when out of all types you're the most carefree and also the one who has the most fun

when your life is starting to resemble the movie Yes Man 'cause you figure everything's worth trying once.


----------



## Bev (Aug 20, 2010)

When you become an announcer of the interesting things around you to your group because no-one else spots them.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

when you can tell exactly what type car just drove by you in the night, just from seeing the shape of its lights.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> when you can tell exactly what type car just drove by you in the night, just from seeing the shape of its lights.


I think you'd have to be interested in cars for that.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

* As a toddler, no playpen could ever hold you.

* As a child, you read books about high explosives and got ideas.

* You're always the last to leave a party.

* You don't remember leaving the party.


----------



## indignation (Jul 14, 2011)

When you sleep through school because there's never anything new 

When while others worry about fouls you want the game to continue


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

- Sex is the best thing ever.
- Adrenaline is better than any drug you've ever tried.
- You have a sincere love for food.
- You like furry creatures just because it's fun to pet them.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> when you can tell exactly what type car just drove by you in the night, just from seeing the shape of its lights.


I know a lot about cars. I can look at a car's headlights and tell you exactly which way it's coming.


----------



## Ockham (Jun 16, 2011)

You plan on planning for the future tomorrow.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

When your first or auxiliary function is Extraverted Sensing. Im a smartass.


----------



## ayu (May 20, 2010)

When I took the personality test.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

DustyDrill said:


> - Sex is the best thing ever.
> - Adrenaline is better than any drug you've ever tried.
> - You have a sincere love for food.
> - You like furry creatures just because it's fun to pet them.


I can also confirm all those except the last, I always have to wash my hands after that, ick

-when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

The Proof said:


> -when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


No.

(10char....)


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

The Proof said:


> -when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


No².

(blablabla)


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

The Proof said:


> -when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


- 1


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

The Proof said:


> -when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


 Nope sorry..


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The Proof said:


> I can also confirm all those except the last, I always have to wash my hands after that, ick
> 
> -when all you wanna do is party and whenever you're not partying you think about partying


You had me at "wash my hands after that, ick" and then you had to continue typing :sad: That's the 5th "no".


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

Funny that no ESFP denied The Proof's statement yet. :laughing:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

none of the ESFPs are available to comment.


----------

